# Neck Rope?



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Lead rope. Its just rope, no need to spend a ton of money.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, a lead rope works fine. I used to do that all the time when I was a teenager. I rode with a halter and the rope tied around my horse's neck. It was basically a neck rope with one end attached to the halter. The first several times I tried it, I used two lead ropes -- my regular cotton rope around the neck, and my show lead with its chain under the chin. I just sat on the show lead (bareback) and left it loose, but in case I needed it, I had brakes. I never needed it, and eventually just rode with the halter and neck rope, but I highly recommend having back-up brakes, at least at first.


----------



## 18HorseLover18 (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you, I will use a lead Rope 😃


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Another one for a lead rope. Or baler's twine, piece of string, leather strap... even seen people use plastic rings. Whatever!

Using a neck rope is(generally) a 'refinement' type step, that you get them really good at responding to your seat & leg cues first, so you hardly need rein pressure. I'd start out in an enclosed area, and also ditto to leaving the halter & reins on him, to start with at least, so you have a 'fall back' measure if he doesn't listen. I ride my horses in the paddock & at home a lot just with a neckrope, but 'for Justin', while I may only use that rope(or rather, seat & legs, not pick up the reins), I always ensure they're wearing a halter when out & about in public. Better safe than...


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Using a neck rope is just one step away from dropping any bridle completely, and does not require 'special' equipment.
You can often see a rider dropping the bridle, after a performance, and riding that horse with just the reins around the neck.
In fact, Craig Johnson has a free style reining demo, doing just that.
It is just a way of showing advanced training on ahorse, with hat horse being so conditioned to respond to legs and seat, so that the bridle can be dropped completely, or still use the reins around the neck, to show advanced training.
In fact, it is often used in sale rings to get give that impression to buyers, where some of those horse dealers have a routine-ride the horse with abridle, then slip bridle off and just use the reins draped around the neck
Use a leather strap, use a hunk of rope, use a lead shank, but ask yourself as to why you wish to ride with a neck rope, and if your horse has the training to do so.
Don't decide to ride that way, if your horse is not at some advanced level of training, nor just to look, 'cool'
Sorry, but if you need to ask as to what you can use, besides a 'manufactured neck rope', I think you fail to understand really as to what is involved. It has zero to do with any manufactured special equipment, and has everything to do with the level of training that your horse has


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, now I'm impressed. 49 years after I started riding and 46 after starting my first horse I'm amazed to find something I'd never heard of. I honestly had never heard of a "neck rope". Riding with just something around the neck is not new to me (we never had a name for it though). I've jumped on my first QH bareback with a piece of baling twine looped around her neck to run catch cows that got out. I'm well aware of riding with nothing but what I slipped around the neck, but I never knew they actually made something which they sold for doing that and it had a name. :rofl: 

My week has started out on a high note. I learned something new. It might be a useless piece of information, but it is something that's real and new (for me at least)


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

its lbs not miles said:


> Ok, now I'm impressed. 49 years after I started riding and 46 after starting my first horse I'm amazed to find something I'd never heard of. I honestly had never heard of a "neck rope". Riding with just something around the neck is not new to me (we never had a name for it though). I've jumped on my first QH bareback with a piece of baling twine looped around her neck to run catch cows that got out. I'm well aware of riding with nothing but what I slipped around the neck, but I never knew they actually made something which they sold for doing that and it had a name. :rofl:
> 
> My week has started out on a high note. I learned something new. It might be a useless piece of information, but it is something that's real and new (for me at least)


It is marketing= right along with a'BE Nice halter (modified war bridle ), carrot stick, endo tapping stick-you name it.
re invent something, apply a name to a piece of equipment, no matter how elementary, and 'voila'- marketing success


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

here is Craig Johnson-silly man- that video is just called bridless reining


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have always used a lead rope or english stirrup leather, however for her birthday my daughter asked for a "nice neck rope" so I ordered her one off Etsy.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> never knew they actually made something which they sold for doing that and it had a name. :rofl:


Nooo, 'neck rope' is the ignorant heathen name - it's REAL name is a 'cordeo' I learned recently. I must be an ignorant heathen too, because a neck rope by any other name smells... like a neck rope to me! Which kinda makes me think of all the other 'new age' marketing. Stuff like the Wonder Grain Quinoa, which should seriously be spelled Keenwah, if we're meant to call it that...:icon_rolleyes:


----------

